# Rat macros?



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I'm guessing that most of you know what cat macros are (if not, check out http://icanhascheezburger.com), but does anyone have any rat macros? Or good pictures that are macro-able? 

I'd like to see them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm no good at think of macros for my own pictures. :lol:


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

lol

Post them anyway and maybe someone else will macro them for you???


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Here, I'll make one. :lol:


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Cute! I wish my rats would pea fish. I think they are too spoiled to work for their dinner.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Oooh, my boys Looooove the peas, especially when it's hot. Usually I'll put a mix in there, but they usually just eat the peas.

The new boys found it more entertaining to flip the bowl over. :x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

My rats will wade in water if there is nothing else in it, and play around and such, but if there is food that they can see, they just look at me, confused. "Wait. What ma? We like...have to move? And pull it out of there ourselves? Well, we'll just wait till the water has evaporated, or we wrestle into the bowl and knock it over. Then will will harvest."


I like critical mass rattie. ^^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Pea-fishin = Love.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Boo, I wish I still had Photoshop


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Night said:


> Boo, I wish I still had Photoshop


Could try the GIMP instead... It's basically the free version, though without quite as many bells and whistles.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

IceLore said:


>


YAY! Those'r mah boyz! Shoulda got Bacardi in that shot too, but he was being a poo. :lol:


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

If you don't have shopping software, try lolcatbuilder.com

You can upload any image and put different kinds of text on there. 

Lolcats - now with more rats!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, made a couple:


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Night said:


> Boo, I wish I still had Photoshop


If you download irfanveiw you can add text and stuff


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Poppy


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a great thread!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

ladylady - That's is awesome. I lol'ed. ^^


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Reviving an old fun thread...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ladylady said:


> Night said:
> 
> 
> > Boo, I wish I still had Photoshop
> ...


Really? My poor underutilized IRFanview might be getting a work out 

I have so many pics that need captions.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

What the **** is a quiche though? lol


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

my gosh these are so cute!!!!!!!!

i love rat macros! 

i can't use my camera on computer at moment as i have lost the connector but when i do i am going to have to do some macros!


please guys and girls do more of them! i love them! x


----------

